# Can an FID holder in MA really own a .22LR that can hold over 10 rounds?



## peteyb (Aug 1, 2010)

I have been told recently that a .22 rifle is technically not considered a large capacity firearm regardless of how many round it holds. I have been told this by a few people, one of which is a retired police officer.

I really did not think this was true so I came here to ask and find out for sure.

Im only interested because I was looking at getting a Ruger 10/22 which is FID compatible and less than 10 rounds anyway, but I just started looking at the sig 522 which can be sold with 25 round mags and I am unsure of which one to get.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

You tell em Wolfman!:shades_smile:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

The retired police officer probably retired 20 years ago


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

The crime rate must have been cut in half since people in MA can no longer own a Ruger 10/22 with a banana clip.... Unreal :wink_smile:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

PBC FL Cop said:


> The crime rate must have been cut in half since people in MA can no longer own a Ruger 10/22 with a banana clip.... Unreal :wink_smile:


Glad you noticed...I used to take 10/22's off the streets of Brockton every shift until the ban was enacted. never saw one after that. Hmmmm, I think you're on to something LOL!!!!!!!
:smoke:


----------

